
Show HN: pcarrier.ca, thin dev portfolio (not for hire) - ptramo
https://pcarrier.ca
======
ptramo
It's inviting feedback on my ongoing side project, rdv.to, promotes some
previous accomplishments, and shows some of who I am. What do you think?

